# EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 4, 2015)

```
<p><strong>UPDATE

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=5ds&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo has the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R listed</a> with a June 14, 2015 ship date.</p>
<p>We’ve received confirmations from various retailers around the globe that shipping for the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R will begin sometime in mid June. Ship dates may differ slightly depending on where you are on the planet.</p>
<p>We haven’t had confirmation from the big American retailers, but we’re pretty confident they’ll get them around the same time.</p>
<p>Canon EOS 5DS R: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=X7P2IPISEXTZFLQ7" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | Canon EOS 5DS: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
```


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

B&H will start shipping at Jun 14.


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*


Thank-you.

This is matching my information that shipments from Japan to the US Dealers will begin over this weekend or by Monday. No idea about other markets.

Then its just ship time and any US release embargo. But I figure we'll begin seeing unboxing videos from all over the world very soon.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

At CW comments I read somewhere that a guy from Germany got "sometime next week" from his retailer in Berlin, my CPS retailer in Dresden wasn't able to tell me anything.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

Apparently yesterday was the day the retailers were informed,
just got call from my retailer in Germany that the bodies are expected for June 15th. I'll get one put to the side and can pick it up the first day.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

All this for a 50MP camera with no real improvement but a updated digic 6 and sensor 
Gotta long wait till the 5D4,6D2 and maybe even a 80D in 2016
by the way there people in EUROPE and INDIA WHO HAVE BOTH CAMERAS AND ARE POSTING SHOTS ON Instagram
"kinda dumb though since IG pics are scaled down via FB algorithms) all u have too do is put in hastags #5DSR #5DS


----------



## bgran8 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



BigAntTVProductions said:


> All this for a 50MP camera with no real improvement but a updated digic 6 and sensor
> Gotta long wait till the 5D4,6D2 and maybe even a 80D in 2016



Well said. That seems to be about all there is to it--more pixels. If this had Sony's Exmor, it would be an awesome camera.


----------



## pardus (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

All this for a 50MP camera with real improvement and an updated digic 6 and sensor 
No need to wait till the 5D4,6D2 and maybe even a 80D in 2016. 

As a commercial studio photographer.... Just sold one of my 5Diii's and this will be a perfect addition to my studio at a fraction of the cost of upgrading to Medium format. Thanks Canon for not turning this into a TV production camera.


----------



## jasonsim (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

I am with you. I am really disappointing by these new 5D's. I wanted higher MP, but not in sacrafice of high ISO capability! I hope that the 5D IV will improve upon the high-ISO, more FPS and higher res (thinking 36MP is perfect).



BigAntTVProductions said:


> All this for a 50MP camera with no real improvement but a updated digic 6 and sensor
> Gotta long wait till the 5D4,6D2 and maybe even a 80D in 2016


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

This is one of the disadvantages of pre-ordering -- the wait. That can be frustrating. 

Like a kid before Christmas... counting the hours. ;D

I suspect that a friend of mine will be *sick* on 15 June. LoL


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

I'm not a commercial photographer, but shoot *for fun* most the times and as I like nature, landscape and architecture, this is going to make a nice second body next to my 5D Mark III.


----------



## Trevster (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

So both versions are getting released at the same time? I thought the 5DSr was going to be shipped a few weeks later.

So much for my plan of scouring actual user photos online for the 5DS photos before my pre-order of the 5DSr kicked in. 

The poor iso performance is irking me - was really hoping to see hands-on 5DS vs Nikon d810 photos (with the actual 5Ds, not the beta version). 

Some of the 5DSr preview photos have things that are blurry that I would expect to be in focus (like leaves in trees on the photo edge of a house test shot, or a skyline not directly in dead center...but is it the photographer or is it the camera ...or maybe a crummy lens?). 

Hopefully somebody will get a copy in the next few days and post photos before the 14th.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

Looks like a HUGE improvement to me
Way Better than 5D3 and a little better than D810

https://youtu.be/Gq3ISUHsfsQ


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

If you take a look at the various tests done on the 5Ds/5DsR (dpreview), then you will see that Canon has been moving forward lately (albeit slowly).
The 6D has better image quality than the 5D mark III (not talking about raw resolution, but no banding and less shadow noise etc).
The EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R are even better in this regard when looking at the images at the same size. In the 'exposure latitude' test when choosing +6EV, the 5Ds has less noise, better color definition, blacker blacks... all this despite the massive increase in pixel count.
The same thing is present in the 'Raw DR: Exposure Latitude & ISO-invariance' test.

So for all those people who are into pushing the shadows, the 5Ds and 5DsR are a step forward in that regard as well. (though they are still not as good as the Sony sensors)

It is a totally different product and is not meant to be a replacement for the 5D mark III - wait for the 5D mark IV.

Although this is pure speculation on my part, I think that the 5D mark IV and 1DX mark II will be another significant step forward (compared to the 5Ds).


----------



## Trevster (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



bmwzimmer said:


> Looks like a HUGE improvement to me
> Way Better than 5D3 and a little better than D810
> 
> https://youtu.be/Gq3ISUHsfsQ



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



bgran8 said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > All this for a 50MP camera with no real improvement but a updated digic 6 and sensor
> ...



Yeah not for me. Same old pixels since 2008 (although a little better in that there are much more now and still fairly similar quality, but nothing like Exmor and any of the others). And they crippled the crop mode to insure it can't double as any sort of action camera in crop mode too. And it won't run ML, likely (if ever), for ages, so the video will be much worse than ML RAW (granted ML RAW is a pain) and the basic usability features will be lacking. So it's too compromised for my purposes.

It's worse at action than my 5D3, worse for top movie quality, worse for movie usability features.

It does have more MP which could be nice at times for landscape stuff and they did clean up pattern noise as well and the DR should be a little bit better, but it doesn't bring anything like Exmor DR so if I was going for a purely dedicated landscape camera I'd rather a D810 (which could also handle action for me in crop mode as a plus; although you do get a worse UI and have the mess of new and often not quite as nice lenses) or upcoming 50MP Sony (which could use all my lenses; it's a drag as anything other than a super dedicated landscape camera though of course).

It does have more reach than my 5D3 which is nice for wildife, although you stuck with taking gigantic RAW files for distant wildlife and wasting tons of space and getting avg fps and very poor buffer performance compared to my 5D3.

So it seems to me neither a jack of all trades nor a master of even one.

It seems to me like what a company produces when they've been sitting on top and gone into both lazy and arrogant and we better play it ultra safe and conservative mode so we don't risk any mistakes (of course, over times, this is also why usually no one company stays on top forever, since eventually safe and conservative turns out to have been anything but, granted the DSLR camera world is a bit more secure than some industries).

Anyway I'll see what the 5D4 brings, sure ain't wasting a ton of money on this 5Ds stuff. If it's not what I want then there are other options now from other makers of various sorts some even cheap (relative to other options of course, none of this stuff is cheap by any means) and easy to add-on for a bit.

But if it is for you, then I guess it's a pretty exciting few weeks upcoming.


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*


Since this became another bash thread instead of when the cameras finally arrive, I guess I'll play.

I was waiting a bit to see what Sony may bring in the A7RII. But it looks like the same sensor with a number of body fixes. So its been three years for the 36 MP Exmor and I while it was a landmark technology, I am beginning to think we will not see any further breakthrough for awhile. Yeah, it has DR going for it - but I rented an A7R and did side-by-sides with my 5DM3 last fall - mind you I have some pretty f-ing good lenses that max resolution - and on my post pick - some images I liked on the Sony and some I liked on the Canon. My shooting style is much mid-focal-range Americana than super dramatic 500px and perhaps that is why I am not so wow'd by max dynamic range. But also because I do bracket and know how to manual blend where I need it. 

But if I was going to consider something other than Canon, it would probably be Medium Format at this point. But I have no interest in trading my car level lens investment for another. I am a business, I am selling, and I have to be profitable (at some point). And frankly, If I wanted the best IQ ever - I would probably get an 8x10 film box, scan my best at a zillion MP, and complain about not being able to find film. Something tells me I dont need to do that.

So now to the 5DSR. What finally convinced me was this video, from a presentation. Its all in Japanese and yes it has some very good Moire image comparisons (39-42 min in). The brick moire was a surprise. But I still want R. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xb6mc3qjtA

As to Canon - I think they have been tempering expectations. First, I am sure the 5Dm4 team (or whatever they call it) is super dominant politically over at Canon. The Wedding, Portrait, Sports and Event market is huge for them. I suspect there was resistance to anything not a 5Dm4. But I do applaud a rogue group that actually cared about Landscape and Studio and found a way to get it through the internal politics. Yes, they had to use an off-the-shelf body. And they were good to borrow the 7DII sensor technology and put a better CFA on it. And they cared enough to make damn sure the camera was stationary when the image is taken. But for all the good they did (and I think we will be very very happy), I think that team had to keep it all buried to avoid stepping on any toes. 

Of note, I got my hands on a 5DS at CPS / WPPI and mentioned to the rep I also do Motorsports and nearly got my head torn off - paraphasing "Oh no... only landscape and studio... no Motorsports!!"... heh... well, I do lots of 1/20-1/100 moving pan shots in tight turns and cant wait to try this - or the ability to deep crop. But I note the utter defensiveness by the Canon Rep about anything not in their tunnel-vision marketing points. I mean Sure as hell dont step on the video toes. Keep off the 5Dm4 grass! And all this shipping confusion... I bet they are freaked that they will mess this up as bad as the 5Dm3 release - so dont give out the real date until they have the boxes in the warehouse.

I remember a few years back when everyone was bummed about resolution. Well - we now have it - on a sensor that should be better than the 5Dm3. I will be able to print and sell 20 x 30" prints at near 300 DPI. And 7 feet at 100 DPI. You want a win... there it is. That sells.


----------



## mkush (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

Two days ago (June 2) I got an email from Best Buy saying that the release date for my pre-ordered 5DsR had changed to June 14. Since they had moved it twice previously I didn't put too much stock in it, but now it appears to be the truth.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



Arkarch said:


> Since this became another bash thread instead of when the cameras finally arrive, I guess I'll play.
> 
> I was waiting a bit to see what Sony may bring in the A7RII. But it looks like the same sensor with a number of body fixes. So its been three years for the 36 MP Exmor and I while it was a landmark technology, I am beginning to think we will not see any further breakthrough for awhile. Yeah, it has DR going for it - but I rented an A7R and did side-by-sides with my 5DM3 last fall - mind you I have some pretty f-ing good lenses that max resolution - and on my post pick - some images I liked on the Sony and some I liked on the Canon. My shooting style is much mid-focal-range Americana than super dramatic 500px and perhaps that is why I am not so wow'd by max dynamic range. But also because I do bracket and know how to manual blend where I need it.
> 
> ...



YA STORY IS LONG AND CONFUSING ARE U TRYING TOO SAY FOUND OUT WHEN THE 5DMark4 is coming?


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



BigAntTVProductions said:


> YA STORY IS LONG AND CONFUSING ARE U TRYING TOO SAY FOUND OUT WHEN THE 5DMark4 is coming?



This is not a 5D Mark IV thread.


----------



## Zeidora (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

Arkarch: thanks for posting that link. Now I am sure that the 5dsr was the right pre-order for me. Interesting also the examples with the MPE 65, so Canon does think the body is good for serious macro. At 52 minutes, it does something interesting with un-vibrate an image in PS. Haven't seen that function in CS6. Is that something only available in CC? or a plugin?


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



Zeidora said:


> Arkarch: thanks for posting that link. Now I am sure that the 5dsr was the right pre-order for me.



I don't know, the moire on the suit was, in my eyes, absolutely horrific. Also the sharpness differences are nothing that blow me away and I am sure you can (selectively) sharpen that in a 5Ds raw to get similar results. (I preordered the 5Ds as I plan to use it on weddings occasionally and also do a lot of architecture and landscape)

I do very much like the comparison of the salt crystals at 19:30-something, the 5Ds is significantly better so it's going to shift a gear up quality-wise against my 5D Mark III anyway, regardless if 5Ds or R 



Zeidora said:


> , it does something interesting with un-vibrate an image in PS. Haven't seen that function in CS6. Is that something only available in CC?



Yup, that was a new feature in CC. But I can assure you, it doesn't work THAT well, maybe it will correct sliiightest shakes/blurs and if you downscale the pic afterwards, you could be lucky if it isn't noticeable


----------



## Berowne (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

GM-Foto (Frankfurt am Main - Germany) says "Lieferzeit Juni 2015". 
http://www.gmfoto.de/index.php/aufnahme/slr-system/canon/kameras/canon-eos-5ds.html 

I think it will be available in Europe before July. 

Greetings Andy


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



Berowne said:


> I think it will be available in Europe before July.



It will probably be available at June 15th, as that's quite the date everyone gives who actually gives exact dates.


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



lichtmalen said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Arkarch: thanks for posting that link. Now I am sure that the 5dsr was the right pre-order for me.
> ...



Always good to have sharpening at the source  But as you mention weddings, those examples certainly suggest that moire is more than a possibility. I dont think there is any worry for landscapes; but I might run into it with distant fences or strange paint / logo schemes at race tracks; fortunately that is an easy throw-away if it happens. Not so much if it is your primary wedding party shot.

For everyone - Just a note on my little rant - I dont have any real knowledge of Canon internal politics. But I have enough experience working on leading technology products to make some reasonable assumptions. I'd worry about the apparent dysfunction otherwise.

I am now fully paid on my presale order for the 5DSR with a local dealer. Looking forward to the unboxing!


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

Wedding is not what I do primarily, but I will use my 5Ds as second body next to the Mark III some times a year and the suit is a good example how this could ruin any shots of the groom. Well I'll have the 5Ds and DxO Optics will surely make the best out of my raws. ;D


----------



## Berowne (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



lichtmalen said:


> Berowne said:
> 
> 
> > I think it will be available in Europe before July.
> ...



GM-Foto is always conservative (realistic) in its announcements. "Availability" does not mean, that you can hold it in your hands but rather that you can have it within a week. 

Greetings Andy


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*



Berowne said:


> GM-Foto is always conservative (realistic) in its announcements. "Availability" does not mean, that you can hold it in your hands but rather that you can have it within a week.
> 
> Greetings Andy



GM-Foto is not a CPS partner. CPS partners will get the first shipments, all other resellers come after that (of course apart from those huge beasts like B&H and Adorama). Was stated like that some weeks ago.


----------



## dolina (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

Looks like Canon Australia had the balls to break embargo. 







https://instagram.com/p/3yThPQwHD9/?taken-by=m___a___r___k


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R To Begin Shipping Mid June*

Broadway Camera in Canada says that Canon is shipping their order on Friday, June 12th and will be available the following week but won't know the date or how many they are getting until shipped. I am #6 on the pre-order list... hopefully they get that many.


----------



## etto72 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Great news from Roger ! *

https://m.facebook.com/lensrentals/photos/a.169429079741193.45583.131783120172456/1105448149472610/?type=1&theater


----------

